# Jetta wont start, has good fuel and spark.



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, I've been searching all over these forums. Haven't been able tofind my problem with the situation I'm having with my car. 1996 Jetta with a 2.0L I bought this car and found out the kid removed the dizzy and replaced it with one that works, he also did the timing belt and clutch. So I ended up towing it home, went through the whole car to see why its not starting. I replaced the fuel pump and filter, fuel regulator, fuel rail, injectors, coil, plugs, and checked compression. Compression holds around 180. I checked the timing and it was off, I set the crank to tdc, cam set to tdc, also the intermediate to tdc. Found out the dizzy was placed in wrong. So I pulled it out and reset it where it sits tdc too. Still car will not start, while engine is cranking the check engine light keeps blinking when the engine starts. It will idle for 2-5 seconds and die. Also if I give it gas it will rev up, backfire and die.. it will run for about 10 seconds if I barely hold the gas down. Check engine light keeps blinking on and off everytime it is idling. Code reader is saying low power to TP, crank sensor, multiple misfire cylinders 2,3,4. Injectors 2,3 open, and 02 sensor low emission.. any help would be great, i need it running to take into the shop.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Are you 100% sure the timing is correct? You should be using marks on the flywheel, distributor housing, and cam gear. Also, verify that the ignition wires are in the proper position from the cap to the plugs.

Post exactly what code numbers you're getting.


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

timing has been set more then a dozen times looking through books and forums. This is the forum that I could set the timing to the correct positions. http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/campingart/jettatech/t-belt/index.htm I have also looked through YouTube and verified the same information, ill have to hook the reader up again and post the code information when I can. Detailed pictures or video of exact locations would be helpful that are current would be more helpful. I have tdc lined up with the arrows for the cam and crank. Verifying crank through the transmission view hole. The intermediate pulley is set exactly as the website I posted on this reply. It has a T/D facing the same position, verified by counting the teeth from crank and intermediate pulley teeth. The dizzy was corrected to face the timing mark for tdc. Let me know if I have missed something in my description.


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Also, any idea why the check engine light flashes on and off while the car is trying to run?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The light blinks while running because there's an active misfire.

The only way to verify your timing over the internet is for you to post pics of the marks. All the diagrams you're asking for can be found in the service manual. Back away from the Google and get a Bentley manual.


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a Bentley manual, and it isn't very thorough about timing the engine. My intermediate pulley has an O/T on it and not a dot. For top dead center everything thing I come acrossed shows it points to 2 Oclock. I don't have a current runner or anyone I know who has a car I could look at for cross reference to make sure it is in the correct position. As for the codes, I have about 13 of them. And some of them have been fixed but the car isn't able to run long enough to have them clear.
Here are the Codes are as fallowed. 
1. P0422 - main catalyst efficiency below threshold bank 1
2. P0501 - vehicle speed sensor A range/performance
3. P0300 - random/multiple cylinder misfire detected 
4. P0303 - cylinder 3 misfire detected 
5. P0304 - cylinder 4 misfire detected 
6. P0302 - cylinder 2 misfire detected 
7. P0341 - camshaft position sensor A circuit range/performance bank 1 or single sensor 
8. P0121 - throttle/peddle position sensor/switch A circuit range/performance 
9. P1238 - cyl.2-fuel inj.Circ. open Circ.
10. P1240 - cyl.4-fuel inj.Circ. open Circ.
11. P1543 - throttle actuation potentiometer signal too low
12. P1500 - fuel pump relay circ. electrical malfunction 
13. P1580 - throttle actuator B1 malfunction


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I've never used the mark on the intermediate shaft, only the mark on the distributor housing to the rotor.

P0341 indicates something is off. Clear the codes manually with a scan tool, they should all clear. What returns upon starting the engine, just the misfires and P0341?

The throttle codes may return too, you'll need a factory-capable tool like VCDS to perform adaptation on the throttle body to fix that.


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

The reason I'm bringing up the intermediate pulley is because the kid I got this car from, replaced the clutch, removed the distributor completely-for one that worked, replaced the timing belt during the same time the distributor was removed from the engine...all because he wanted it all done right away with his replacement parts. this is why I'm having such a difficult time with this, lol. I had the codes cleared and the only code showing up now is 

P1500 - fuel pump relay circ. electrical malfunction

Car still does the same thing, as the first post that I started in this thread. :'( 
I'm going to get another fuel pump relay later today, I really appreciate your help. I'm still alittle stumped about this.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes check the fuel pump relay. Check fuel pressure at the rail.


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

I already replaced fuel pump, fuel rail, and fuel regulator. So fuel relay will get replaced next. This will be the second time it has been replaced. Since It got blown from the old fuel pump.... ill keep you posted for the outcome of the relay replacement. Last time I replaced it, the car blew it after a couple times trying to start the car. So that's why I replaced all the fuel components, if I jump the relay will it make a change or can it over prime the system causing it to flood? Just wondering. .


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Are you using good OE relays? Or cheap aftermarket?


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Used a cheapy from autoparts store which worked a couple times, put key in the on position and it was working fine. tried to start the car and the check engine light was flickering while it would try to run and blew the relay after a couple attempts to try and start the car, then went and got an OEM off a car from the junk yard which it also did the same thing and blew again. The relays are only working when trying to start the car but doesn't work with the key in the on position anymore... also the ignition switch was also replaced. I'm starting to get annoyed.. any help would be great.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Time to break out the service manual and wiring diagrams. Verify grounds. Check the wiring for excessive resistance.


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Could a bad crank sensor cause symptoms?


----------



## ik3bet86 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its definately the crank sensor. Had the same issue a few months back. It keep throwing random codes. And wouldnt stay on for more than 10secs. Changed it and did a oil change while i was down there. No problems since


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay so, ground to fuel pump relay is very low. Barely lights my test light, so I hooked a solid ground from a bolt on the frame to the ground on the fuel pump relay and the pump will run. Car still wont stay running. Could the ecu be the culprit for almost no ground connection to fuel relay?


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

ik3bet86 said:


> Its definately the crank sensor. Had the same issue a few months back. It keep throwing random codes. And wouldnt stay on for more than 10secs. Changed it and did a oil change while i was down there. No problems since



Ill definitely change that this week and see how it goes, looks as if it has been replaced recently, but I have a new one that I will throw in. Fingers crossed..


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Replaced ecu, crankhaft posision sensor....... I am still having all fuel associated items as fallowed: fuel pump, fuel injectors, fuel pump relay. All are saying short to ground.??? Also i replaced all th engine wire harness due to wires being warn thin on throttle body.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

I believe it's one relay that supplies power to all those components but I would start by erasing the errors, personally think look at crankshaft position sensor, airflow sensor n immo.
I have a feeling that that is your issue. .


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Does the car fire up and die? Will it stay running if you keep your foot on the gas pedal?


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Car will start for a few seconds and die, fuel pump will only work while the car is turning over. I have tried jumpinging the fuel relay to make it stay running, fuel relay is always on if it is jumped. but it still does exactly the same thing. if I lay into the pedal while turningover the car, it will seem to choke, gag, and then backfire, Then die. There is exhaust coming from the muffler, as I thought it could be a plugged cat.. since its an mk3 there is no Immobilizer. All there is, is an alarm system that can be causing the starter to not work and hazards to blink and be annoying. So it is not that issue either. Lol

Still dumbfounded about this car... I'm just about out of ideas..


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

robin_bga said:


> I believe it's one relay that supplies power to all those components but I would start by erasing the errors, personally think look at crankshaft position sensor, airflow sensor n immo.
> I have a feeling that that is your issue. .


I have addressed the errors and fixed every code that was posted.. only thing coming up now is short to ground on fuel relay, injectors, fuel pump.. but I appreciate the comment, maybe reading the entire post would give a good idea what has already been done..


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

*bump*

:thumbup:


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi I believe I read majority of what you posted.
Anyway how if u check your throttle, you could start by saving that autoscan clear all errors, then try starting the car then check if that error comes back, please also make sure you have its socket in tight but inspect it first.
Cheers


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Cleared codes a couple times after cleaning wires, only code that comes up is fuel relay malfunction. Car is still doing the same thing as posted on this forum when I try to start it...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Exactly what code comes up after you clear codes and attempt to start the car?

Are you using a good NEW OE fuel pump relay? What is the fuel pressure at the rail while cranking? Verify power and PWM ground at each injector while cranking.


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

The fuel relays I have are in working order I have about 4 of them now, all tested on a running and driving mk3. The code is P1500

Fuel Pump Relay Circ. Electrical Malfunction.. as for Verifing power and PWM ground at each injector while cranking. I have tested them and are working correctly as well. Fuel pump will only come on while engine is cranking. How come I feel like I'm repeating myself. When car chokes gags and dies the fuel relay(167) and mains (53) will click and check engine light will come on and off at the sametime they click. I have also replaced the main ralays as well.. still there is no fix.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Have you verified with a meter or test light that power to the fuel pump is indeed being cut?

The ECU will only energize the fuel pump relay for a second at key-on to prime, then again when it sees an RPM signal. So if you stop cranking and the engine isn't running, yes the fuel pump relay will shut off.

Verify that the ignition switch is working properly. Verify fuel pressure with a gauge to make sure you've got adequate fuel to operate the injectors. You may have to trace all the wires related to the fuel pump relay to find the fault.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi been occupied of late. 
I also think u should check the sitting for the fuel pump relay...
Could be the fuse box.
Cheers


----------



## daddy_bum (Mar 3, 2013)

Decided on selling the car to someone doing a vr swap, thanks for the help. I just don't have the time to figure this problem out any longer. Thabkyou again for your guyses input. Ill keep all this information incase its needed to look into for trouble shooting..


----------

